# Fok Chiu



## wckf92 (Nov 22, 2016)

Anyone on here train this family's WC? 

Wing Chun Fok Chiu USA

What do you guys think about #4 on that link?

4.) Che Tsin Kuen 108 Set (aka Chong Kuen) as handed down from Leung Fook Cho

On his 'home' page, in the text, it mentions these are passed down from a Leung Jan descendant and are "entirely for offence"...  I don't know / can't read the Chinese but I'm guessing these are 108 san sik techniques???


----------



## wckf92 (Nov 22, 2016)

more info... saw this on one of their main websites:
_
"Sifu Fok Chiu, sometimes called an elder statesman of Wing Chun is the main lineage holder of Yiu Choi in Hong Kong,  *and has meticulously researched the 108 set Che Tsin Kuen (aka Chong Kuen)* as handed down from Leung Fook Cho.
*The movements in this set are entirely for offence and is the distillation of all the movements in Wing Chun.* This is a groundbreaking form which helps Wing Chun practitioners develop a deeper insight into the underlying principles guiding Wing Chun."_


----------



## Nobody Important (Nov 22, 2016)

wckf92 said:


> more info... saw this on one of their main websites:
> _
> "Sifu Fok Chiu, sometimes called an elder statesman of Wing Chun is the main lineage holder of Yiu Choi in Hong Kong,  *and has meticulously researched the 108 set Che Tsin Kuen (aka Chong Kuen)* as handed down from Leung Fook Cho.
> *The movements in this set are entirely for offence and is the distillation of all the movements in Wing Chun.* This is a groundbreaking form which helps Wing Chun practitioners develop a deeper insight into the underlying principles guiding Wing Chun."_


There are stories about a 4th Wing Chun form. Some branches still claim to have it, others say it was distilled down into dummy & knives. Ng Chung So was said to have passed down a fourth form. He is an ancestor of both Yiu Choi & Yip Man lineages.

The form is said to come from Leung Jan and goes by several names, I have yet to see two the same, which draws legitimacy into question.

It's interesting that they call it Che Tsin Kuen, this is the name of a White Crane set. Additionally the set passed on by Ng Chung So was said to have been a White Crane set. The Jin Kuen of Red Boat Hung Gar, which included the double knives & 6 1/2 point pole is said to come from White Crane.

Li Wen Mao was an opera performer who did Yongchun White Crane and led a tax revolt. It's possible that this 4th form has some connection with him.

It's interesting that most call it Chong/Jong Kuen yet have an alternate nickname for it that represents it's main features as highlighted by that particular lineage.


----------



## KPM (Nov 22, 2016)

Tang Yik Weng Chun also has a form called Chong Kuen.  It is called this because Fung Siu Ching is said to have taken the dummy form elements (concepts and techniques), added much more footwork, and created an empty-hand form that built upon what was learned in the dummy form.   I have seen what some in Wing Chun circles have called "Chong Kuen" or a "4th form" and it is nothing like the Weng Chun form.  It looked like someone combined elements of the standard Wing Chun forms into one longer form.   As NI points out above, I have always questioned of the  legitimacy of what I have seen having any real historical aspect.  Looked to me like a modern creation.


----------

